# Rhubarb Infusion



## scrubbie (Mar 4, 2012)

I have rhubarb powder in hazelnut oil over night for my men's soap. I am trying to post a pick and I am having the most horrible time. 
I think this will work.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/rhubarb.jpg/


----------



## judymoody (Mar 5, 2012)

Very pretty, what % will you be using and what scent?

Rhubarb powder is supposed to impart a nice blonde color if you use it in a hair rinse.  Haven't tried it though.


----------



## scrubbie (Mar 5, 2012)

I used 1.5 tsp per pound of oil in the lye water instead of the oil infusion I made. I have to strain it better because it looked very sedimentish. So I have that in the fridge. Im going to do something with it next week when I get more supplies in. The one I made with the rhubarb powder in the lye I will post pic.  I scented it for men. With BB Ancient Sedona and BB Beau Brummel. it was at 2.1 ounces of FO for a 3 lb batch . I made it about 60 percent AS and 40 percent BB. My husband wants this as a splash hehehe.
It traced nice. It is very deep cranberry. I am calling it Desert Rhubarb.


----------

